# New deck, new problems



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

So I recently bought the Pioneer DEH-4600 and installed it. Right after install, it sounded great, played great, everything worked. Went to go to the post office tonight and when i go to get in my car, my dash lights are on. so i turn my headlights on, then off and my dash lights go off. When I turn my headlights back on, the dash lights come on so I dont worry about it. Then I notice my stereo doesnt turn on. I get nothing from it, its dead. Obviously it's a problem with my wiring and being fairly new to car stereo installs (Ive installed 2, both with no problems), I am not really sure what could have caused this.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe you got a short and the fuse blew...or bad ground
also make sure to check if the antenna is plugged in cause my HU doesn't work unless the antenna is plugged in. 
If that doesn't work check to see if you are getting power to the headunit at all, try using a tester and tap into the:
Red/black = 12V hot (always hot, allowes the HU to keep the memory...time..etc)
Blue = 12V ignition Acc/On ( only on when the key is turned to the accessories position)


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

did you connect the illumination wire? Once a friend of mine did that and he had a similar problem. If it's connected, clip it and tape it up.


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Ok, with a little further testing today, the 7.5 amp "Electronic Parts" fuse was blown. I replaced it and my dash lights were on, flipped my headlights on and off, the fuse blew. No stereo. Any suggestions on whats wired wrong?

update:

I replaced the fuse, it blew, replaced it again, and now my headlights work but my turn signals do not work. I tried replacing the fuse for the turn signals but it didnt work.

update#2:

Blinkers work now. Didnt have the hazard plugged in.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hate to tell you this, but you need to pull the stereo out and start checking the wiring. Make sure connections are right, check grounds and look for shorts. Go through it with a multimeter and be sure which wires are which. Did you use a wiring harness?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ i second that, it sounds like a short.


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Hate to tell you this, but you need to pull the stereo out and start checking the wiring. Make sure connections are right, check grounds and look for shorts. Go through it with a multimeter and be sure which wires are which. Did you use a wiring harness?


Unfortunately the previous owner mutilated the harness so I had to wire directly in. Had a haynes manual to reference. The thing that stumps me is it worked for a day and then stopped. So the only thing it could really be is a blown fuse or short somewhere right?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

It sounds like a short since it blows the fuse. Make sure all wires are taped and that you dont have any exposed wires touching other wires or touching metal parts.
Also..what you can try is to disconnect the radio.. (it kinda sucks that you didnt use a wire harneess cause now you'll have to cut it off if you wanna check if its the radio) and see if the fuse blows. If the fuse still blows even tho the radio is not connected then the short is somewhere else. 
But my guess would be ..... that you connected one of the wires wrong, or to a wrong place


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> It sounds like a short since it blows the fuse. Make sure all wires are taped and that you dont have any exposed wires touching other wires or touching metal parts.
> Also..what you can try is to disconnect the radio.. (it kinda sucks that you didnt use a wire harneess cause now you'll have to cut it off if you wanna check if its the radio) and see if the fuse blows. If the fuse still blows even tho the radio is not connected then the short is somewhere else.
> But my guess would be ..... that you connected one of the wires wrong, or to a wrong place


Oh, yeah, it doesnt blow the fuse anymore. I discovered that the fuse only blew if I turned my headlights on when the hazard button was disconnected. That fuse is fine now so the only thing I can think of is another fuse is gone. I checked the audio fuse and it looked fine. Tomorrow I'm going to bring out the multimeter and go to town. Any suggestions for when the battery or acc wire turns up dead?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no fuse is supposed to just blow because u have the hazard switch disconnected...trust me, ive run my car without a switch and other stuff for long periods of time...lol


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Kambrian said:


> ...Any suggestions for when the battery or acc wire turns up dead?


Yep, take the hard road and run new wires yourself. It sucks, but sometimes its the only way to be sure.


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Well, went out and tested today. ACC is fine, steady 12 volt when it should be. Battery is 12.6 though and I'm guessing thats bad. What could be causing this?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

With the car off or on? Battery will put that voltage out when the car is off, but witht he car on it's different. When the battery is full charged and the car is running it should be ~14.4 volts. If the battery is discharged or there are accessories loading down the alternator it might be a little lower. If that is the battery's voltage with the car running, you have problems. Get over to Advanced auto parts for a free electrical system diagnostic.

BTW, how did you ground the stereo?


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> With the car off or on? Battery will put that voltage out when the car is off, but witht he car on it's different. When the battery is full charged and the car is running it should be ~14.4 volts. If the battery is discharged or there are accessories loading down the alternator it might be a little lower. If that is the battery's voltage with the car running, you have problems. Get over to Advanced auto parts for a free electrical system diagnostic.
> 
> BTW, how did you ground the stereo?



That was with the car off. I grounded the stereo to that plate-like thing underneath the steering wheel near your shins. Anyways, After reconnecting the battery wire, it seems to be working now. Stereo works, no blown fuses after playing it for about 30 minutes straight and using various electronics like windows and lights. I guess it was just a weak wire connection.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats cool, i hope it stays this way


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

That could be...especialy if the ground isn't tightly attached...as it shakes or a load is put on the electrical system it can spark and cause the fuse to blow.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

That could be...especialy if the ground isn't tightly attached...as it shakes or a load is put on the electrical system it can spark and cause the fuse to blow.

.


----------

